

Startup content that actually matters - amirmotahari

We started to realise that there is a lot of junk on facebook, twitter and other social media handles, and we often miss out on good content. Being around a lot of aspiring entrepreneurs, they always asked me where to read more about startups and entrepreneurship, or even where to start.<p>Launched founderstoday.com- and it&#x27;s been growing pretty fast. It&#x27;s a weekly curation of startup content and news that matters. Some of our content is from FB, Medium, GH, TC , but it&#x27;s all the good stuff that our team enjoyed. We also get submissions from other writers and founders to include their work.<p>It&#x27;s been about 2-3 weeks, and the list is growing everyday. You can subscribe at founderstoday.com<p>We appreciate any feedback :)
======
antipinm
A new issue is coming out Monday! Subscribe to get it first

